# My girls :)



## KerrieG (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm new to the forum so I figured I would share some photos of my gorgeous girlies with you all 









Tac chilling out with one of her toys









Rusty demanding a belly rub









Smudge and Rusty checking out the tumble dryer


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!

Your cats are all very pretty, and that smudge on Smudge's face is brilliant!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i can see why you wanted to show them off, lovely happy cats, welcome to the forum hope u like it, very informative,and great fun too ,enjoy


----------



## KerrieG (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks to you both! They're very happy kitties...albeit a bit crazy!

Smudge was going to be called Gizmo but my cousin's little boy, who was just 4 at the time insisted we call her Smudge because it looked like someone had smudged paint on her nose


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww lovely cats, i love your tabby, pretty colour


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How gorgeous are they :001_wub::001_wub: Such expressive faces - especially in the tumble dryer


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_gorgeous girlies. x_


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

beautiful kitties, they are so lovely


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

they look so happy ...."happiness is only real when shared" thanks for sharing


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow Tac has beautiful colourings in her coat, and love her snuggled with a toy 

Also a big fan of gingers, and torties, Smudge has lovely markings  
I have a ginger and a tortie, except it's my ginger who is longhaired and tortie is shorthaired


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

KerrieG said:


> I'm new to the forum so I figured I would share some photos of my gorgeous girlies with you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm up for rubbing that tummy


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

beautiful girls.


----------

